# Furries In and Out of Character



## stripes123 (Nov 15, 2008)

*Adam Fox*


*In character:*

Hi, Im Adam Fox, yep, you gussed it, a fox. I enjoy running around the woods and hiking barepawed, and biking barepawed, add in fact, I don't think I've ever worn shoes. I am very aware of the environment and look down on those who pollute and drive SUVs. 
*Out of character:*

That pretty much describes me, excpet for the fox part and I only go barepawed in the summer, mostly because I live in a rural area in Rhode Island, and it gets bitter in the winter here. I enjoy walking around barepawed (sometimes I catch myself walking around digitigrade, it's good for your calf muscle), running, playing with the Sims with furries, and model railroading. 


*Aelis Montana*


*In character:*

*tail waves* hello! I'm Aelis Montana, a 5'3" (1.6 m) 17-year-old blue furred anthromorphic cat with digitrade cat-like footpaws, a long tail and paw-like hands with retractable claws. I have a light blue belly, throat and muzzle. 
_Online on: AOL - bluefurredkitty_
*Out of character:*

I'm pretty much the same out of character, except for not being an anthromorphic or having blue fur (although I often have blue hair). I'm from New England and can often be seen around wearing ears and a tail and of course barepawed. I'm also in an all furry band. 
Furry code: FF2acdmrw A C- D H++ M P++ R+ T+++ W Z Sf++ RLU a17 cn+ d+ e- f++ h* iwf+ j p++ sf+

*Aetobatus (www)*


*In character:*

My description in alt.fan.dragons says that I am a 35 foot long serpentine dragon of varying colors from red to deep brown to black, with the usual assortment of wings, arms, and feet. My description also says that I live on the side of a volcano on the big island. My description is, of course, not 100 % accurate. 
_Online on: Alfandria, Dalnet's #afd, FurNet, and occasionally FurryMUCK._
*Out of character:*

One really nice thing about living in Hawaii is that probably 50 % of the population considers flip-flops as proper shoes, and there are only a VERY small handful of places you can't get away wearing them. That being said, I admit to wearing flip-flops much of the time, rather than going completly barefoot, but when I sit down or am walking around my office or apartment, I usually just slip them off. Considering that flip-flops are just this side of barefoot, though, I think that should be acceptable. :> 
I will have to admit, though, that there are three times I wear shoes: When diving, I wear the standard "dive boots." Of course, you are pretty much out of the "walking" element then, in general. Second, when sailing, I wear deck shoes. The soles of your feet just don't give traction on a boat's deck. Finally, hiking, though I try to go barefoot as much as possible! 

_art by Malathar_​ 



*Alex*

*In character:*

Alex is a playfull Skunk-Hog Cub, his dress is mostly of a punk era. His two white marking stripes start at his nose, then move up in a V shape across his headfur and down his back which is covered by small hedgehog spines, to his white footpaws. Alex is never short of a joke and always like to play! 
*Out of character:*

Alex doesn't do much apart from hang around with his mate Lykan and his two friends Gren and anarta. At the moment he is looking for work and really looking forward to moving in with his mate. 


*Andros*


*In character:*

Andros is a tall wolf recom of slim stature and soft white fur. The only part of his fur which is not white is his black-furred right ear. You notice that his eyes are red as he looks at his surroundings with interest. Andros stands on bare digitigrade paws, and you can see his fluffy white tail gently moving behind him. He currently wears a red T-shirt and black trousers. Over it all he is wrapped into a big black robe, almost reaching to the floor, with red accents at the ends of the sleeves. On his right wrist he wears a bracelet with a miniature com-unit. 
_Online on:_ Furscape
*Out of character:*

In the so called real-life I'm a 23-year-old boy who is currently out of work... but who cares eh ? ;-) I love to play and listen and to classical music, cooking, mucking, walking barefoot and escaping the 'real' life as often as possible. 

_art by Toma and Andros_​ 



*Argouru*

*in character:*

hey all, Argouru here. i'm a gay male pagan wolf-morph who likes wicca, shamanism, martial arts, exploration, mechanical repair (cars, boats, space ships, motorcycles etc.), and games (video games, cards and bowling). i rarely wear clothes except while working (ever had to scrub motor oil out of your fur?) or for a change from the usual. i tried wearing shoes as a pup, but my foot-claws wore through the front of them in no time! so i gave up quickly as they also made my feet hot and my pads are thick enough anyways. i also enjoy nature and often use my shape-shifting ability to grow wings so i can fly out to the country. i study ancient pantheons and religions to further my spiritual growth. i've got a gold level 1 medallion in laser swordsmanship, and have even competed in the tornament on Galis-4 (i lasted up to the forth round of competition!  ). lately i've been getting familiar with the town i've settled in (@ tapestries). i'm also continuing my magical combat training in preparation for an upcoming tournament on Valcilia. wish me luck! for those of you who want a muzzle to attatch the info to, i'm 6 ft (1.83 m) tall, 180 lbs (81.6 kg), athletically muscled, solid black fur from nose-tip to tail-tip to foot paws with green eyes. i usually only wear a black leather x-shaped chest harness, though i wear overalls when doing mechanical work. fortunately my shape-shifting ability prevents scars (grin). 
_online on: tapestries, furrymuck, was on furry icq 'til old computer crashed._
*out of character:*

just a gay shamanic warlock who liks games and t.v. in addition to furry stuff. i always like going barefoot (some kids in one of my old neiborhoods called me: 'the kid with no shoes'. my soles are pretty tough and i get a kick out of watching people cringe when i walk over rocks or hop up and down on rock lawns stomping my feet onto the ragged rocks! (evil grin! > ). i'm also 28 years old and in a relationship (he says he's a lion and has the long mane of blonde hair to prove it.) yes, i like martial arts too but have yet to start any classes. 

*Arzen*


*In character:*

*Waves* Hi everyone! My name is Arzen, a 5'8" (1.727 m) leopard with four fingers (including thumb) on each hand and digitigrade paws. I love to just wander around the country, looking at everything. 
*Out of character:*

Well, It seems I am just regular human (for now). I also love to read, both furry literature and non. Right now I am living in Inverness, Florida, (trust me, you don't want to live here if you can help it ... hardly anyone who thinks instead of following mass convention), however, if I ever get the chance, I will move back to the Keys (much more interesting, especially if you live on a boat) or to the west coast. Both in character and out I hate shoes, and unless I need extra protection wear nothing, or flip-flops if I am around people who get offended by a lack of footwear. 

*Ben The Noble Red Fox*


*In character:*

I am a 17 year old, 6'4" (1.93 m) Male Red Fox who is very kind and understanding. Many people come to me for advise for many different things, and I am always happy to do whatever I can to help. I enjoy talking with others (especially other furries) and love to listen to your stories or your tellings, and will never judge you harshly or unfair. I'm just a positive furre who loves a good talk and a good friend. 
_Online on: __MSN or on Teen Second Life (Renard Bentham)._ 
*Out of character:*

In similarity to my character, I am a 17 year old, 6'4" (1.93 m), very kind, and very understanding. I am a firm believer in being barepawed almost all the time. I live in Oshawa, ON, Canada, and even in winter, I walk out into the snow barepawed, it doesn't matter to me what the season is or the temperature, I will try my best to walk barepawed! Heck, barepawed for me is that one step closer to that great desired result I am sure most of us have... 

*Bigpaws*


*In character:*

I'm an 11 ft (3.35 m) 1750 lb (794 kg) Kodiak Grizzly bear, shoes were never an option with paws as large as this. I have been around in the furry community for 11 years, and lots of folks recgonize me from all over. I'm gregarious, I'm big, and I love my paws to be oiled on occasion, it's kinda fun on tile floors! 
_Online on: __Tapestries where I am helpstaff and run a large housing facility in the Castro district._ 
*Out of character:*

My name is Chris. I am a california refugee, now living on my own 10 acres of NW Arkansas. I work in the computer industry, and I am a geek from the word GO! Audio/Video, Computers, Gadgits, do-dads and things not yet invented. I'm in my 40's and single, and over all a pretty happy person. Currently working for companies like Tyson Foods World Headquarters, and that Goliath of retailers Wal-Mart ISD. I'm gregarious.. try me! ) "your rub my feet, I'll rub yours!" 

*Camstone Fox (www)*


Greetings and felicitations. I am Camstone Fox, a male heterosexual 6'1" Celtic Red Anthropomorphic Fox. If you don't mind I'll tell you about myself... I am a horsefur extraordinaire, having evented my steeds at various competitions. As you can see, I am a barepawed individual that wears covering only for protection (ever been stepped on by a Draft Horse?) Anyway, I also enjoy resting by pine trees, smelling the sweet air of nature, writing on my Palm PC, and otherwise doing good deeds. I am a newbie on FurryMUCK as of the millennium, and enjoy a good chat on ICQ or mIRC. I am a retired Navy fur, having vast experience in weaponry and arms... that includes some weapons made in my own forge. You will see well developed fox, older with hints of gold in his fur.... wiser with than the kits who run around him - as you close your eyes and imagine him over your shoulder. Camstone wears a forest green Alpine hat, with a blue feather in the brim, and a matching green felt vest with Scottish tartan lining. A thick tan belt surrounds his waist on which is carried a Claymore (Celtic sword), a Sgian Dubh (Celtic dagger) with a bloodstone in the hilt, and a leather pouch. He will often rest with eyes closed and muscles relaxed, but is listening well. When his Scottish ancestry is called into question, he dons a kilt and prepares to do serious harm... but enjoys a good Scottish joke whenever he hears one. 
_Online on: ICQ: 60091838_
Furry code: FCF3[a Celtic Red Fox]adfmrw A+ C- D H+ M P++++ R+ T++ W Z Sm RLCT/E/GP/MA/S a+ cnuv++ d e++++ f++ h+++ iw+++ j++ p++$ sm*

*Centari Pheonix*

*In character:*

Hello there! Just your average 500-year old Nine-Tailed fox who enjoys exploring nature barepawed. It's a lot less cumbersome not having shoes on. Plus, the earth underneath feels good. 500 years of experience can't go wrong. 
*Out of character:*

Just a simple 19-year old who loves going out in the woods barepawed. And if I had my way, my shoes and all socks would be in the trash by now. But for now, I'm focused on creating a furry society in the forest. 

*Chaly*

*In character:*

Five feet, three inches (1.60 m) tall, 18 years of age, and female. Chaly is a bluegreen, long-brown-haired, anthropomorphic dragon. She may also be found as a bluegreen and brown non-anthro gryffon, depending on where she is and in what mood she is in. She never wears shoes or boots, and very rarely wears sandals. She wears whatever clothes she wants to wear, whenever she wants to wear them. Has an odd sense of humor and enjoys teasing her friends and family. Prefers old weaponry like sai, swords, crossbows, and such. 
_Online on: __AIM as "ChalyGryffon", Furcadia as "ChalyGryffon"._ 
Furry code: FDDpw3acdfmrw/XGp4acdfmrw A++++ C- Dm++ H+++ M+ P++++ R++ T++ W Z Sf#/f# RLA/C/CT/LW/M/RB/TH/AT/U/- a18 cn++ d e f+++ h* iw+++ j+ p+++ sf#
Gryphon Code: GC2.G S&e%l.af,l@^g [f] A+ C^bluegreen=t:br>Lo Da+ B+ H* $ EL+ W- M++ K E P+% FA++ T++ RP+ Ar++ Wr+ I-! Am+! L++ V! .[cyb] So- PK+ Ts+ F---- 
*Out of character:*

Five foot, three inches (1.60 m), and a (human) female. Cannot go barepaw as often as she would like, due to circumstances now and then, but will do so as often as she is possibly allowed to. Wears what she wants, when she wants to. Recently graduated high school, and is happy to be a furry. Has disliked shoes ever since they caused her to pull tendons and muscles at one point during an accident as a kid. Enjoys reading, writing, and snuggling her significant other. Born 1984-09-27, and lives in Texas. 


*Chama (www)*


*In character:*

Chama is a cape fox, not a morph or strange human derivate. Simply a little large-eared black-tailtipped (silly of course) fox with a sense of humour that would make the common alien freeze with terror. Of course he never wears clothes and regards those human-made devices with a contemptous scowl, at times spiced with a snort. Shoes ? Ever tried to shoe a fox ? 
_Online on: FurNet_
*Out of character:*

Chama's player is (not according to himself of course) a human born on the 28th of November, the year of the... um... nevermind, 1976. He among a numerous number of things composes furry music and works as computer programmer. Walking barepawed, he does consistently from what he considers the first day of the real spring (usually in April or May) and stubbornly continues to do so for the rest of the summer and beginning of autumn, regardless of what terrain or weather might be at hand. Shoes ? *snort* Shoes are for horses! 

_art by R'li_​ 

*Chester "Boomer" Skunk*


*In character:*

Chester "Boomer" Skunk is a polyamourous and very apathetic 19-year-old skunk who enjoys going barepawed most of the time, and only puts on shoes if forced to, which unfortunetly is most of the time. Boomer, as he is often called by his friends, is kind of shy around new furs and takes a while before he can open up. He likes to wear hoods and sweat shirts with really baggy jeans. sometimes his jeans are so baggy they hide his paws. When barepawed he loves 2 things: walking in water, like a stream or a puddle, and paw rubs. His hobbies include drawing, writing, playing video games (his favorite being Punky Skunk on Playstation 1). When he is not relaxing at home, he's usually out walking around aimlessly. He loves to be around good friends and just chat about movies, old cartoons, and comics. His favorite furry comic series are Shanda the Panda, Atomic Mouse, and Furrlough. 
_Online on no MUCKs yet, but can be found on AOL as "SkunkyBeatnik"._ 
*Out of character:*

I'm currently a college student in NYC. Although i love going barefoot, i can only do so around the house. i really don't trust walking barefoot here in the city, but i like walking barefoot in Central Park. I like to draw, write, and watch B-movies. I've been a furry for 2 years now and i enjoy going to cons and making new friends so feel free to contact me. 

_art by Guillermo Briceno_ ​


----------



## stripes123 (Nov 15, 2008)

*Chipper*


*In character:*

Chipper is a 2 foot (610 mm) tall anthro red flying squirrel. His soft reddish brown fur glistens a bit as you look him over. Upon closer inspection you notice he is wereing green corduroy shortalls with the legs ending just above the knees and a blue T-shirt. The waist and rump are puffing out a bit, and a slight crinkling sound can be heard as he moves. As you look down at his feet you notice he is not wearing any shoes, this cub preferring to be barefoot. 
_Online on: FurNet, Tapestries, FurryMUCK, AIM (pottle99), ICQ (102291282) and Yahoo messenger (chipperts). _
*Out of character:*

Well, I'm pretty much a squirrel, I have a very bouncy and annoying personality. I live in Maryland about 20 minutes north of Washington DC, I like to walk around barefoot anywhere I can, and where I can't I wear sandals. 

_art by Karavan_​ 




*Cloudchaser (www)*


*In character:*

I am 6'1" (1.854 m) tall with a slim build. I used to be an ordinary human, but was willingly changed into the Red Wolf furry that I am today by Furnetics, a genetic engineering firm. My den is in the countryside near the Great Smoky Mountains, not far from the main entrance to the Great Smoky Mountains National Park and Cades Cove a former Red Wolf reintroduction area. 
_Online on: God's Creatures, an e-mailing list for Christian furries._ 
*Out of character:*

I really do live in the countryside near the Great Smokies. I always try to go bare pawed whenever I can (temperature permitting), but often will carry a pair of flip-flops with me to wear in buildings, where footwear is often required. Sorry for not saying much, but even though I can sometimes be quite talkative online, whether in character or not, I tend to be quiet and often shy in real life. 

_art by Rebecca Kemp and Kichebo_​ 



*Dark Wolf or Lupis Lupine*


*In character:*

Dark and Lupis both go bare-pawed often. Lupis sometimes wears boots but that's only when he's required to. His job (Air Force Pilot) keeps him from going bare-pawed alto. Dark has a more relaxed job. He's a bounty hunter and therefore finds it necessary to go bare-pawed. Now for more indepth info. Lupis is a wing commander of the Lupine Squadron and over 35 confimed kills. He has only been in service for about 5 years. In that time, he has participated in three of the most vital missions for the freedom of all the furs from the few oppressive Weres. Dark also participated in the war but was less known. The number of kills is unknown but the amount of money he has earned shows that he has killed alot of wanted men. 
_Online on: AIM: AceArcticFox_
*Out of character:*

The person behind both Lupis and Dark is a somewhat lonely fur. I go bare-pawed quite frequently but school can be a pain. When I have the chance I take it! I take martial arts so that's good for the paws. I am connected with Dark in one manner that my right eye needs a stronger perscription and when I wear my contacts I can barely see clearly out of it. Lupis is conneted to me by what I want to become when I get out of college. I live in the Northeast like Aelis and am good friends with her. I try and meet all of my friends I meet online but only if they live somewhat close. My furs are about the same age as me, 16. Feel free to IM me or e-mail me when you have any questions or comments. If I'm unavailable by AIM e-mail me and I will e-mail you back. Don't forget to check out my Webpage! 


*Dendweller*

*In character:*

Simply put, Dendweller is a non-anthro brown bear, but well-behaved and cuddly and warm and furry and nice! Not to mention cute bear feet...  
_Online on: ICQ 179751828, AIM (Dendwellerbear), Yahoo, MSN_
*Out of character:*

My name is Paul Banta and I currently live in Southeastern Pennsylvania. I had furry thoughts all my life but only the past few years have they blossomed into full fruition. Although only having lived one-tenth the lifetime of my dragon, it seemed like an eternity before discovering my true "heritage". I go bare-pawed almost all the time at home and around the local grounds of my apartment block, wearing shoes for safety and where required in other places. Normally quiet and reserved in real life, once I get comfortable I enjoy giving and recieving hindpaw massages and been told my techniques are quite enjoyable. Only recently has my drawing skill improved enough to illustrate my dragon's paws as well as I'd like. Still working on it though! 


*Falath Rusc*


*In character:*

Androgynous Elfox (Elf Fox hybrid), Anthro. Often seem wearing red and black goth style clothing and, whilst having an extensive shoe collection, am bare pawed at every opportunity. The way the world feels under paw is rich and varied... from hot road surfaces to soft lush grass... from warm moist earth to snow... ppl jus' don't know what they are missing!  
_Online on: Yahoo: falathrusc1st, Furcadia: Falath_Rust, FurryMUCK and various fur forums._
*Out of character:*

I am a freelance musician, DJ and artist. I love the paranormal and am an amateur ghost hunter. I am a RL clinical androgyne, (born male), nature lover and very similar to my fursona. 


*Fionacat (www)*


*In character:*

Fionacat is a Microbikercatcatbabe 3 inches (76.2 mm) tall who either walks on four or two paws. She is riding a motorbike suitable for her size, her ears are punctured with a multitude of glittering ear rings, and her headfur is styled into a large spike coloured red, yellow, green, blue and black. She hates wearing any sort of shoes, preferring to avoid additional weight and balancing better on her paws.
_Online on: FurryMUCK_
*Out of character:*

Fionacat's player is very secretive about himself, mostly because he'd prefer to be known as Fionacat rather then the player. He recently moved to a small town 7 miles outside Aberdeen and has found the biggest back yard ever!! (Which is great to run about barefoot in >=O) 

_art by Terriekitten_​ 



*Freaka-chu (www*


*In character*

Freaka-chu is actually a VEncHAmON. Although there is far too much detail to go into what a VEncHAmOn is, let us just say that they are an off-cut from the natural evolution of humanity. They inhabit the realm of Middle-Ton on the boundaries of nowhere between here and there (you must have heard of it). Even though most of them look as human, there are a certain few that do not. Freaka-chu is one of them. Bitten by a werewolf demon whilst on a quest with his fellow VEncHAmOns, he grew multi-coloured fur and developed much more wolfish features (he had the ears and the tail to start with, so they weren't much of a shock).
Although he is now well adjusted to his multicoloured fur (seven different colours up to now) he remains chirpy if not cynical and is never short of a witty retort. He is 5'11" (1.803 m), and although it is impossible to tell the actual age of a VEncHAmON, Freaka-chu is somewhere in between four thousand and twenty and four thousand and twenty one (give or take) as VEncHAmONS do not age in a natural way and only seem to get older if and when it suits them (which it never seems to after they reach the legal drinking age). He is the star of The Lord of the Things parody books (unpublished) and currently appears in a daily internet distributed comic strip. 
*Out of Character*

Out of character i am a writer who is on the verge of completing my first real novel, i've done quite a few but i'm actually thinking about publishing this one. I am an artist and am currently at university.
I never wear shoes if i can help it, but as i live in the constant rain storm that is the city of Manchester, there is not much opportunity for outside barepawing as there is not many places that it can be done within the city. Other than that, I am exactly like Freaka-chu (except for the fur ... which i would gladly have if i had the choice) 

_art by Freaka-chu_​ 



*Garmon*


*In character:*

Garmon is a six-foot-tall gray anthro tiger with a white torso and tabby face. He is very comfortable in his own beautiful natural fur and never wears clothing or shoes. Garmon is a quiet, caring, thoughtful, romantic tiger, and shares his player's love of music, literature, and poetry. In his picture you can see him with Vanya, his ladyfur and mate on FurryMuck. 
FurryCode: FFT3m A-- C-- D-- H++ M++ P+ R+ T++ W- Z Sm++ RLCT/M a++ cm++$ d? e+++ f h++++ iw+ j--- p sm**
Garmon's player also plays Lux_Aeterna (Luxie for short), a female anthro golden retriever. She is also an always-barefoot furry! 
*Out of character:*

James M. Fitzwilliam is a classically-trained professional pianist, also an organist, vocalist, and composer. (Web: http://fourpawsmusic.com) He plays piano regularly for several choral societies and musical theater groups in the Hudson Valley region of New York State. He is also a computer network sysadmin. He is interested in reading (especially fiction, fantasy, scientific, mathematical and historical books, and classic literature), movies, trains (real and model), nudism, and of course barefooting. He has a wonderful wife, two beautiful children, and a cat (whose handsome gray tabby markings look remarkably like Garmon's.) 

_art by Spark_​ 



*Ixbalam*


*In character:*

An anthropomorphic jaguar about 6' 1", with a tendency to wear little clothing and no footwear. Pretty much me with spotty fur. 
_Online on: __AIM as Ixbalam, occasionally on FurNet_ 
*Out of character:*

I currently (Jun. 2001) live in Upstate New York and go barefoot as much as possible, which is quite a bit when you live way out in the country. =^.^= I didn't wear shoes until I was 2-3 years old and still go without whenever possible. I do carry sandals in the car with me when I'm out and about. Many businesses, especially restaurants, are rather paw unfriendly, as are asphalt parking lots in summer. I can't stand driving a car with shoes on. 

_art by Bill Schmickle_​


----------



## stripes123 (Nov 15, 2008)

*Jarrell Woods*


*In character:*

I stand, plantigrade on my hind paws at 6' and am an anthropomorphic raccoon. The color of my fur is a mixture of gray and brown, and I have a soft white belly and black paws. My character represents only some of what the species' stereotype implies... I'm not a thief, but I am resourceful. I do have excellent dexterity. I don't always make the right decisions, but I keep trying and change tactics often. I'm sometimes the trickster, but not overly so... kind-hearted, a little shy but fun-loving. I hardly ever wear clothes, unless you want to count an occasional unbuttoned Hawaiian shirt. And there is never anything on my paws ...nothing to isolate me from the "woods" where I was born. With every step I'm connected to my surroundings in much the same way the breezes filtering through my fur tell their own stories of from whence they came. 
*Out of character:*

I'm a Christian and am married to my wonderful wife. Together, we enjoy furry art. Iâ€™m not too much of an artist unless you include graphic design that I've done for a few companies, large and small. I also compose electronic music and have produced a dozen albums since 1985. I've had some airplay in the U.S. and abroad, and have a small collection of my tunes on furrymusic.org. I currently work in digital printing and related fields. I've recently rediscovered the joys of going bared-pawed primarily because of this website. As often as I can now, even when the days aren't so warm, I'm looking for more and more opportunities to just enjoy free paw, one of the simplest of pleasures. From my years in Southern California where I thought it too personal to practice around others, (where I first discovered the rapture that snow can bring to my pads and toes)... now, I am no longer ashamed to show them. We now live in Virginia and the contrast of seasons are such a delight for me. As I receive help on the completion of my first fursuit, I'm already planning on constructing in the near future, alternative feet where at least part of my soles can be bare. This is all thanks to lengthy discussions and ideas from Unci. I hope to incorporate the wearing of my fursuit while playing my music keyboards, performing live. 

_art by Renee Carter Hall_​ 



*Jax (www)*


*In character:*

I'm a 21-year-old, 5 ft (1.524 m) tall, violet-blue Leaf-nosed bat. I have a tail longer then most tailed bats with a dark purple plume at the end, and two small spiraled horns on the top of my head. I enjoy being barepawed, as I have to because my arms are my wings, and I use my hindpaws as hands! I dress in all black.. I guess you could call it 'gothic', though I hate those labels. The only label I give myself is 'geek'! I have two different color eyes, one red, one white, and I wear small glasses. Atop my head I have black hair, usually covered in a spikey black cap. 
_Online on: AIM - Amiasadist, Furnet - Jax_
*Out of character:*

I'm practically the same as my furry self, just not a bat (unfortunately!). I'm 21, 5 ft (1.524 m) tall, dress in all black, wear glasses with colored contacts, and proudly go barepawed whenever I can. I have yet to attempt it in a public establishment, but I wander my house barepawed whenever possible, and go outside without footwear. I live in New England, so it can get pretty cold with lots of snow! My mother gets a bit upset with me when I go outside in the winter barepawed, but I like the feel of snow against my paws! I'm an artist and avid fursuiter/fursuit builder. 

Furry Code: FCh[purple furred Leaf-nosed bat with horns]3acd A++++$ C+ Dm+++$ H-- M- P++++ R+ T+++ W-- Z Sm- RLA/C/AT a21 cnw++++ d++ e f++++ h* iwf+++$ j++$ p+++ sm-


*Jink (www)*

*In character:*

Jink is a shapeshifter. That alone is not information enough? Alright, then. 
She is of Abodean origin, being one of the last alive elves there, who had to flee from that world, to evade the humans' ambition to conduct `research' on her (meaning: cutting her up and seeing what makes her tick!!). She ended up on a much friendlier world, where no one has any ambition like that, and there also practised her shapeshifting, which mostly makes her change into furry morphs. She goes barefoot all the time, and mostly sky-clad, too. Even in colder weather, she trusts her inherit elfin magic to protect her, rather than clothing or shoes. 
_Online on: Sociopolitical Ramifications and FurryMUCK, as Mbokala on The Lion King MUCK and as Werevu on Realm of Magic and Addict MUD._
*Out of character:*

Jink's player, born Feb. 11, 1967, is currently busy with (hopefully soon) finishing his studies of English and Social Sciences (mixed subject of Sociology, Poltics and Economy) in Duisburg, Germany. His in-character persona of Jink and himself have two things in common: the walking barefoot (anywhere and anytime, as soon as temperatures are above 5C/41F) and the being nude (although that cannot be done anywhere, really, due to those social taboos concerning public nudity. ) Other interests include: roaming the 'net, looking for kindred spirits, taking walks in the forest (few though there is here), naturism in general - especially in summer: nude swimming and sunbathing (the latter only in small portions...), the movies, hanging out with friendly people, and - of course - enjoying furry material on the net and in several comics/books as well as enjoying getting to know furries via the net or in person (as done on unciFurence, EF2, SylFur96/97 and - to be done still - EF3). 

*Kain Firewolf*


*In character:*

My anthro is Kain Firewolf, 16 years old, 5'8" (1727 mm) tall, basically normal gray wolf besides the fact that my ears, tail and paws go from gray to yellow to orange to red like flames. I wear just baggy pants, no shirt or shoes unless there is snow which is odd because I'm a wolf, but the snow I cannot stand. My pads are strong only because I'm always on hard ground. Drugs, alcohol and smoking are evil and disgusting. I love to swim and recently I've discovered that I am a true Pyro, obviously that would mean that I have the Power of Fire, so because I just recently found out I can only to a few things, this compensates for my hate for snow, unless it gets so cold I can't do anything about it. 
*Out of character:*

I'm Kory Dondzila, born 1989, 5'8" (1727 mm) tall, Canton, MI. I can't walk barepawed in school, but when I do I'm at home and walking in my drive-way, which is rocks, to get the mail, and because I always do this my hindpaws have really great pads and sharp things are barely noticed, and I really hate winter because of the snow, but I'll try to get used to it whenever it snows or is cold. I can't draw so that is why there is no pic. I never have and never will do drugs, drink (this includes wine), or smoke because that is truely disgusting. I hate seeing people with a lot of hair on their bodies, not including head hair, because it's also disgusting and I'm a swimmer so, I usually don't have much hair, but it's not that I cut/shave it, it's because I just don't get any on my arms, legs, chest, and back, and my normal hair takes forever to grow after it reaches like 4 inches (102 mm) or so. I also like fire, just like my anthro. 
*Kieran Olafsson*

*In character:*

Kieran is similar to a hawk-like human; beak, scales, feathers, claws, etc. He is the adventurous type, although he rarely has the ambition to get out places. By his twentieth year he was acclaimed in his town for his philosophy and his story-telling, and now, nearly thirty years old, he has set off to the world to gain the experience he needs to have lived the full life he boasts of so often in his stories. In his land, the Gilen Kyrmiuraa, it is cold only once in the year, and so there is no real reason for boots except for old age; Kieran has worn sandals once and they left a sour taste in his mouth - and on his feet. 
*Out of character:*

He who can be described as Kieran is actually your average guy in the midwest United States. He never used to go barefoot, but one day he suddenly did and it felt great, and so now the concept of being barefoot has suddenly become a symbol in his mind for the onward progression of life. Perhaps he doesn't go barefoot a lot, but he doesn't like it when he isn't barefoot, and so that's sort of justified. 

*Kiffin Softpaw (www)*

*In character:*

My name is Kiffin Softpaw. I'm quite a playfull bunny. I was born with an unusualy long tail and very short ears. I was made fun of quite a lot in my early years. But now I have ears down to my waist and a very long very bushy tail. I am 5'9" (1.75 m). I have grown to love paws and enjoy getting them dirty, hiking and sword fighting one the beach. Or... just watching the sunset. 
*Out of character:*

I was born in 1980 and currently reside in southern CA. I live near the beach and love going for barepawed walks in the sand and water. The only place. 

_art by Kiffin Softpaw_​ 



*Killy the fox (www)*


*In character:*

Mostly known as Killy the fox (also referred to as Eevee or Vaporeon for the Pokemon lovers), though some still refer to him as Killachu; Killy has been living with his lovely b/f and fellow friends in a huge mansion where it never really is dull. Killy mostly spends his time drawing, going on adventure or enjoy (hind) paws to the fullest! Hindpaws are a part of life which comes in its smallest forms as well as its big desires. 
_Online on: AIM: footedpjfox, ICQ: 143939685, MSN: eevspaws@hotmail.com, Yahoo: eevspaws_
*Out of character:*

21 years old, living in the Netherlands (Holland) and enjoys barepawed walking. Though mostly around the house at most I tend to go out more whenever I get the chance. My love for human feet is as big as furry paws which he isn't afraid to tell if comfortable. Me and my b/f share the same passion ^_^ 

_art by Killy the fox_​


----------



## stripes123 (Nov 15, 2008)

*K'sharra (www)*


*In character:*

I'm K'sharra, a 5'6" tigress with silver hair and a highly erratic personality. Most of the time, I'm lounging around in jeans and a t-shirt, or nothing at all, depending on my mood. >^..^< On FurryMuck I _was_ a shapeshifter (until my computer crashed and I was subsequently wiped from their world). Nowadays, I spend my time relaxing and enjoying my favorite furry comix: Sabrina Online and HerdThinners.com! 
*Out of character:*

I'm a 20-yr old blonde polyamorous telemarketer (don't hate me!). I live two blocks from the beach in Mississippi, and walk barefoot everywhere from the grass to the sand to the numerous mud puddles! Most of the time, I'm lounging around in jeans and a t-shirt, or nothing at all, depending on my mood. >^..^< I enjoy updating my webpage, reading Brian Jacques and Piers Anthony, and watching movies with my roommate, Niles. I do furry art occasionally. Kicking back barefoot is one of the greatest feelings! 

_art by K'sharra_​ 



*Kyyanno*


*In character:*

Kyyanno "T" Cheetah, the T standing for "Turbo", defined by his lightning-fast speed. Always barepawed, not always clothed, you can find him in all sorts of environments getting up to all sorts of mischief. He stands at a straight 6 ft in height from eartips to pawpads, tho' straight doesn't describe other parts of his personality *winks*. He has black hair with a white streak running up his centre forelock to the crown of his head, and piercingly blue eyes. 
_Online on:_ Second Life, as Kyyanno Reymont; AIM as Kyyano, YIM! = Kyyanno, MSN = Kyyanno(at)hotmail(dot)com. 
*Out of character:*

I'm 26 now, eesh, getting old .... I love going barepawed when I can, but unfortunately don't get up to as much of it as I'd like, what with living at my folks at the mo, and they can be pretty tetchy about things, so I limit it to around the house when home. When away, however, I can go days without shoes. As with my online fursona, I'm not straight *chuckles*. I'm from the UK, and I'm English, sometimes British, never European, thankyou! I don't dislike europe at all, but I'm highly patriotic, and have been riled at times when having had England referred to as that "quaint little european state"  


*Locutus*


*In character:*

Hi! I am Locutus, an anthro red deer, about 2.80 m tall without the antlers and about 4 m with antlers. I don't wear clothing as the fur is enough. Nevertheless I live in a city. There are some problems in public transportation due to the antlers which don't always fit in, but I manage. Of course, as a deer, I don't wear any shoes. 
_Online on: __ICQ 333291291, FurNet._ 
*Out of character:*

I live in Berlin, Germany, I am 23 years old and 1.80 m tall. I wear a collar and glasses, as a hobby I collect antique clocks (I have about 380 of them) and I enjoy reading. As soon as temperatures go above 13 Â°C, shoes and socks remain in their corner collecting dust and I enjoy going barefoot indoors and outdoors, for shopping and everything else. 

_art by Silberlicht_​ 



*Longfang Wolf (www)*


*In character:*

He appears to be a normal, friendly timberwolf ... but you pick up an odd scent from him ... He's just not a timberwolf, he's also werewolf! He seems to be in wolf form right now as he approaches you and sits down infront of you, tail wagging. You look him over and see that he has a collar on, there is a dogtag on it that reads "Wolfie"... besides that, he seems to be a free wolf, No shirt, no shoes, no socks, nothing on his body except his beautiful, shimmering grey pelt. 
_Online on: AIM as Awolfontheprowl and Cowboybebop1980, MSN as Longfangwolf666 at hotmail.com (Note: I'm not a goth or anything ... just a punker >.<), >Furcadia as LongfangWolf._
*Out of character:*

I am a 14 year old Furry that lives in Minneapolis, Minnesota...I always wear my Fursuit (Tail and ears) everywhere I can, I attend local furry meetings, I'm an expert barepawer (I've barepawed since I was a pup ) and I barepaw all I can (Out of high school and malls o.0, and I like to draw alot in my spare time. 


*Lupinetiger (www)*


*In character:*

As you look at Lupinetiger, you can see he has become an anthro wolf morph, For some strange reason, instead of the customary grey fur you see on grey wolves, his fur is an ivory white color and if you look closer you can see in his fur a light grey, tiger stripe pattern that covers most of his body. As you look at his body, his build is moderate and not overly muscled, but sometimes looks can be decieving... He also has the agility and claws of a feline (from the felis tigris species). His attitude towards people is one of a nice and kind nature. Even so, if he's bored or if no one's doing something, the tiny little bit of fox in him surfaces and 'finds something to do ' When you look at him fully, starting from the top down, on his face he wears what looks to be glasses, but not any ordinary glasses. These are his computer glasses. If you look closely at them when they are clear, you can see an opague screen on the right lense with a cursor flashing on and off. He mentally says a command to the glasses and they turn into wrap around black shades with a one way mirror reflection on them. Continuing down to his clothing you can see that he looks like a renaissance outdoorsman with a couple of alterations, instead of a long, floofy green shirt, You can see that the sleeves are short and showing half way up above the elbow. At the waist, you can see his belt with his utility bo holdster and his black pants. As you look at the ground, you can see he's bare footed and well padded because he doesn't like the idea of wearing shoes much in very warm temperatures. When you look up you can see that he wears a hunter green cloak but not any ordinary cloak because, this cloak can literally hide the person who owns it a little like a chameleon has with his skin... 
*Out of character:*

Right now I live in a warm climate area where I can run barefooted only after work and school because of the No shoes, No entry type of thing. Only, on the weekends, and possibly day's off, I am free to run barefooted all day! After a rainstorm the feeling of mud and soft clay ground just feels great. Inside my house, I usually always run barefoot. 
Furry code: FZ[wolf/tiger]mps3s/CWms3s/FT[white tiger]ms3s/MOms3a A+ C- D+ H M+++ P R+ T++ W- Z? Sm RLA/C/CT/M/S a18-21 cnw++ d+ e>++ f+ h* i++ j++ p+ sm#

_art by Wormwonder and Lupinetiger_​ 



*Lyko James*

*In character:*

My name is Lyko James, of the Adirondac Wulf-James family. Us Wulf-Jameses are a rare form of weres, whose shifting talents are both genetic and metaphysical. So I am a descendant of an originally human ancestry, but prefer to live as a werewolf. (*excellent*) I've been taking underground lessons for metaphysical ability, to refine my shape-shifting talents.
A post-adolescent male, I stand 6'2", with a fairly slim build, broader at the shoulders. All 180 lbs are enshrowded in a coarse, short coat of fur, mostly dull slate grey with little variation. My only trademark would be the mane, an incredible shock of near black hair that hangs to my upper lip, nearly conceiling a set of intense hazel eyes. From the waist down I am built to walk plantigrade, but tend to go digitigrade now and then. In appearance, I am just about as plain as can be.
Although I typically enjoy just about anyone's company, I tend to be a little prejudiced towards full-blooded humans sometimes. Heck, when you're talking about races of entirely different species, it's hard not to have a little skepticism. Take my boss, for instance. I work part time in a little downtown diner, and have worked there for nearly a year. My boss, as kind a guy as he is, refuses to let me work in the front. It's not that he dislikes me, but he fears the worst from prejudiced customers. (Waiter, there's a hair in my food... get the idea?) In fact, I've almost been fired a few times. Some co-workers consider each little mistake of mine as proof of low intelligence. That's definitely a pet peave of mine, when humanfolk abuse their rights of being the "supreme race."
Though I come from a human ancestry, I am rarely seen in the human flesh. I do occasionally shed my coat and slip into human shape, when in formal occasions or at church. (That's right, I'm a Christian werewolf. So sue me.) When I'm out of work, and that's most of the time, I'm in the wild. I enjoy lengthy retreats with close friends in the wilderness, or sometimes a brief, brisk sprint across the nearby countrysides. When I do so, I wear no more than a pair of faded jeans or dirty khakis; barefoot below them and bare-chested above, regardless of the weather. If confined for whatever reason to city limits, I often go strutting around downtown, still barefoot, just to see who I see. Going shoeless in public really boosts one's confidence, somehow. At night, when there's nowhere to go and no one to talk to, I will commonly kneel on the roof of my apartment building, and sound a long, passionate howl. It feels great, and some of my younger human neighbors agree it's a beautiful sound. 
_Online on: AIM as LykoWulf_

art by Lyko James​ 



*Mazz (www (da), www (fa))*


*In character:*

I'm a 21 year old, female folf. Usually I'm noticed hugging my huge grey tail with my extra big paws. _*wipes her purple mohawk out of her face*_ I need a hair cut. I live in a small hole in a huge tree. I never wear shoes, through snow, rain, heat, twigs, i go bare pawed. I have a kit named Angel who suprisingly isn't even part folf, she is a Skunny (skunk bunny). Most of my days are spent lounging around in the sun on a soft grassy hill while Angel chases butterflies. 
_Online on:_ Furtopia forums as Mazz, Wuffpaws forums as Mazz. 
*Out of character:*

I'm still a 21 year old female, and I do have a daughter, and yes her name is Angel. I spend most my days playing with Angel outside or drawing. When indoors i never wear shoes. when i go out inthe yard or for short walks i go bare pawed depending on turane. We have a lots of broken glass around so I usually wear shoes when walking far. I only wear shoes when forced and the minute I get into a house or sit down at a table in a restaurant the shoes come off. 

art by Mazz​ 



*Mbala (www)*


*In character:*

For a non-cheetah are all these cheetahs alike. Mbala is standing on all four paws, he has black spots, typical tear-lines on his face and a long fluffy tail with three black stripes at the end. 
Cheetahs will notice that Mbala's fur is slightly lighter, making the spots look even darker than they really are. He isn't too big cheetah, but still he looks rather strong and fast. If you want, you can ask him for a little race - you'll make him very happy. 
_Online on: Furscape, Sociopolitical Ramifications, FurryMUCK, The Lion King MUCK and African Tails MUCK._
*Out of character:*

Mbala's player, born 22 August 1978, studies computer science on Faculty of Math and Physics, Charles University, Prague. During summer he's barefoot all the time... He's not too experienced a barefooter, though - this is his second barefoot summer. 

_art by Mbala_​


----------



## stripes123 (Nov 15, 2008)

​*Moutos Woofidis*


*In character:*

Lots of pants, tailwags and licks to everyfur! I am a Saint Bernard Cano Sapiens, plantigrade, short-haired variety, 2,16 m (7'01") tall (normal!), and the colour of my fur is made of different levels of blue rather than the common black, tan and white. As with many furs, I also wear nothing on my paws (which are quite big anyway - Saint Bernard, what did you expect! ^_^), and my normal clothing is light too: a pair of shorts and a T-Shirt. Besides my skin is thick, so cold wheather is no problem (but hot is! :OP) One thing I really adore about paws is that they give excellent chest rubs!! Murrrrrrrrrrrr! *^_^* 
I have *stunning* emotions towards furries, which are directly related to my emotions towards animals. Thus, every single one of my furry contacts is guaranteed to receive the best paws-sible attention, with a lot of laughter and mischief! ^_^ Not that I can not elaborate on more serious matters. I am also furiendly to those nice humans who are not convinced that furries are freaks! Being aware of many things that go on inside the mind of a furry, I feel capable of contributing well to the culture. 
*Out of character:*

I was borded... ;O) I mean born in Greece (South Eastern Europe) in June 1972, where I still live, and work as a programmer. I came across furries at the University through the Net, but kept a generally low profile for some years due to other priorities (hy00man world... :OP). Now (2003) it's my time to get more actively involved. 
I have been a paw addict since primary school(!) and the way this addiction appeared is a bit unusual! But I *do* love chest rubs by paws in my hy00man form too!! Incidentally, when a hy00man, I ... shrink to a 1,65 m (5'5") figure, which deters other hy00mans from using excuses such as "no animals are allowed in the shop!" ;O) 
As far as barefoot habits go, I tend to keep them for the home and the beach. Out in the street I tend to wear sandals in warm/hot weather, otherwise I have to make do with shoes, not really something I like... :OP I will go and live away from the cement some day, which will give me a good excuse to wear footwear less frequently! ^_^ 
Furry code: FC[Saint Bernard]h3a A- C- D H+ M- P+ R+ T+++ W-- Z Sm- RLCT a31 ca++$ d- e++ f h- i+ j p- sm- 

​*Nightswift 'Swifty' Renard*

*In character:*

You run into them just everywhere. You can get a dozen for a dime. And just to keep the score high, Nightswift is another average arctic fox. Snowy white fur, black ears and tailtip, crystal blue eyes, and six feet tall in his anthro form. He seems to have some kitsune streaks and is able to shift within very close limits, but can neither change sex nor species. However, occasionally you'll meet him in his non-morphic form, or with a nice pair of bat-like wings, or anything else. He's a playful foxy. Very shy, often a bit silly, spontaneous, sometimes quite cynical or sarcastic, but always with a good sense of humour. Born in late november 97, he finally found refuge at SPR, but can be met on almost any big MUCK, sometimes hiding beneath the name Sparx. 
_Online on: Almost any big MUCK, especially Sociopolitical Ramifications and FurryMUCK, as NightSwift, Sparx, Ronny, Atlan and a couple more._ 
*Out of character:*

OOC? You are talking about this weird MUCK called 'Real Life'? Yes, Nightswift has a character there, too, created on March 10th, 1978, in Dresden/Germany. He's a versatile furry. A coder, hobby chemist, physician and electronician. He's collecting fossils and minerals, reading a lot, and he's trying his paws on art and poetry. Always knowing there was something missing in his life, he hopelessly fell for Furry just two days after getting his net account and running into the FurryMUCK homepage by fortuity. Adopting furry lifestyle more and more, he's now a non-smoker, anti-alcoholic, half- vegetarian, and started walking barepawed in late february 1998. Enjoying the daily walks with his dog and the occasional hikes with friends. Only brute force, chilling cold or injuries can force him to wear shoes ever again. 
_art by NightSwift_​

​


----------



## stripes123 (Nov 15, 2008)

*Ob*


*In character:*

_(The following is translated from numerous churbles and churmurblings..)_
"Greetings, my name is Ob. I'm an aquatic skiltaire. I'm 8 years old and am around 2' 6" (762 mm) in height. I am unclothed and barepawed and like playing by the creek, or swimming in the river. I have a coat of shiny silver fur and a blue streak that runs from the back of my head to the tip of my tail. My pawpads are pinkish in color and I groom my pawfur all the time. I love cuddling with fluffy furs (and not fluffy ones too!) and enjoy long snugglings." 
_Online on: Furscape_ 
*Out of character:*

_(The following is translated from various senseless garbles and gurgles..)_
"Hello, my name is Conan. I'm a highschool graduate currently unemployed. I'm 18 years old and don't know my own height. I'm (usually) clothed and sometimes barepawed (especially on cool summer days where it's not too hot outside). I started barepawing today and I also have a blue tail that I wear (hopefully in public soon). My world consists of Furscape, sitting in front of the computer for no reason at all, playing with my cat Blarb, being kneaded by my cat Blarb, drawing, playing Diablo 2 and Starcraft, making feline noises, mimicing my cat Blarb, play 'cuddles and stares' with him, eating, sleeping ... bugging unci .... etc." 

​*pawz*


*In character:*

I'm pawz, or the pawzle kitty, the pawz li0n, or just "hey you" if you're on those sort of terms with me :") My furlink info on yiffnet probably describes me fairly well... 
"in the long autumn savannah grass you see a young african lion. Brownish gold fur with a hint of red, his underfur a pale yellow, he pads toward you on near-white paws, until you notice faint silver streaks across his muzzle. *puurr* "hello, nice to meet you" he says respectfully, extending an offer to philosophise or play some music together." 
_Online on: FurNet._ 
*Out of character:*

i really go bare-pawed in real life. i always guessed it was a furry thing to do, but i didnt realise it to the extent that there was a web page devoted to it ! :") 
I guess I work out to be around about 3 years old, in lion years that is ;") and i'm twenty in real life (whatever that is) I'm happily mated to a special tiger (he knows who he is), and I enjoy many fine friendships through the furry community. I am thoroughly leonine in real life, from my starsign to my appearance and personality, and always have been, so it was wonderful when I was able to put a name to all the nameless things I felt and call myself a fur. There's a special lion were to thank for introducing me to the community (he knows who he is too I hope), and I hope I never loose touch with any of you, both in real life and the net. 
_art by Dandy _​

​*Pentrath (www)*

*In character:*

Pentrath is your typical Snow Leopard.. well almost typical, he is 6'5"! Which is HUGE for a snow meow. Reason is, when he was a young cub his sister was being bullied by an evil wizard, and Pen didn't like that too much.. so he went for the wizard. The gift for his troubles, a permanent enlargement.  Pentrath is physically about 22 years old (due to the spell from the wiz) but emotionally and actually, he is between 14 and 18, but as far as he is concerned he is a cub that needs lots of hugs and loves curling in warm laps and having a cat nap. Pen has one hate.. shoes, he can't _stand_ them, he will remove them off his close friends. Reason is, well.. they remind him of humans, and the fact he is so big, and all the teasing that came with. In his opinion.. shoes are for humans.. and humans suck. 
_Online on: Furscape and FurryMUCK._ 
*Out of character:*

Pentrath's player is your typical University student, except he has big feet.. about 13 (UK Size..) So it's a real uphill battle finding shoes for him. Especially in Zimbabwe (where he comes from.) So he walks around barefoot. Otherwise Pen's player is actually not much like Pen at all. He is a lot more serious, and he would never dream of curling up in someone's lap.. or would he..?  Other things Pen's player does is write poetry.. you can see it here if you like. Meanwhile Pentrath has moved to Birmingham, England. 
_art by Sonique_​

​*Pippin (www)*


*In character:*

As Pippin, I'm a young anthromorphic bear with a happy attitude towards life. I normally appear somewhat similar to how my character picture looks. In all respects except physical appearance, I'm identical to my player.
I adopted the name "Pippin" after the hobbit in The Lord of the Rings; but I did so years before I discovered the furry fandom, or even considered going barepawed. 
*Out of character:*

I live on the outskirts of London, England and have been barefooting most of the time since mid 2001, and was progressively building up to "full barefoot"ness for several years before that. I've been barefoot in London quite a lot, and around Bristol; cities are not as barefoot unfriendly as I originally expected. I recently attended EuroFurence 8 near Frankfurt, and had no cause to don footwear at any time while in Germany; very nice. (I was one of the very few furs there with both a tail and bare paws!) 
The only times I wear shoes these days is when I particularly want to present a "normal" appearance, or for certain more dangerous activities. At present, this also includes while cycling -- I know what can go wrong with a bicycle, and my toes are awfully close to that chain... Just now, I consider shoes and a cycle helmet to be reasonable safety measures, but I may re-examine that view sometime. 
I recently started hanging out on #uk and #fursuit on IRC furnet; do talk to me if you see me! I'm afraid I find it difficult to chat, either in real life or online, but I'm willing to try! 
_art by Pippin_​

​*pouchhopper (www)*

I'm a barefoot furry, who loves the feeling of going barefoot, most of all of anything that I like to cover my feet up with is my Fursuit. I'm 34 years of age and have been a Fursuit maker for the last 25 years, yep yep I started young, but creation of fursuits has always been in me. Most know me as Pouchhopper on yahoo messenger and uselly call me Pouch fur short, I'm single and a Roo. :0)) 
I have and run alot of furry Yahoo sites, my favorite is FURSUITERS. Im very open minded and love all Furs! 
_Online on:_ Yahoo messenger: Pouchhopper. 

​*Pussyco (www)*


*In character:*

Pussyco is an anthropomorphic fishing cat, _Felis Viverrina_. At 5 foot 8 inches, 70 kg, and 41 years, he is far too big, fat, and old to catch fish by pursuit, so he buys them from the fishmonger, like a human. His is not present online, preferring to curl up on the sofa with a tub of herring icecream, prior to falling asleep. His thick dark fur is long and disheveled. On a bad fur day you might mistake him for a much loved and floppy jointed old plushie. 
*Out of character:*

I've been going barefoot outdoors for only 18 months. I have gained strength in my ankles and developed an almost digitigrade gait. I love the feel of it, and wish I had never worn shoes. Tragically, I'm earnest and tedious in real life; I even use my website to display my essays on the reform of local government finance. Still, you could always get to know Pussyco instead. 
Furry code: FFD3a A-- C- D+>++ H++ M- P++ R+ T++ W-- Z? Sm RLCT a+ cb+++ d+ e++ f->++ h+ i j p sm# 
_art by Ian Forbes_ ​

​*Red Firefox Jr*


*In character:*

I'm a Firefox. My Fur is red an my eye's are blue. Yes, my footpaws are bare and that's the way they'll stay. I love sword play and am up to a challange at it. Oh My my is Red firefox jr. I love to walk in the forests feeling the grass and dirt under my bare footpaws. 
*Out of character:*

Hi I'm Josh, I live in Las Vegas and I love it. It's usually not that cold out here, so I do go barepawed except in stores and at work. I'm 22 and yes I really do have a footpaw fetish. My character is found on Furcadia on the adult site, so if you like talk to me and you are on there, just whisper to me. 
_art by Shawntae Howard_​

​*Rockwolf (www)*


*In character:*

Rockwolf is an anthropomorphic wolf, not much extraordinary about him. About 6 foot (180 cm) tall, dark grey fur, yellow eyes. His mane is a little longer than most, though. Probably from too much headbanging.  Of course, he does not wear shoes, and no clothes either. He does carry an old worn satchel though, containing his towel and hitch-hiker's guide to the galaxy. 
_Online on: FurNet, Sociopolitical Ramifications and FurryMUCK._ 
*Out of character:*

Well, not much to say here.. Rockwolf's player was born in 1979, and is yet another poor student. He's been working with computers since he was 5 years old, and lives on monitor radiation and caffeine.  When he does get out of his underground den in the summer he prefers walking barefoot. 
​*Salem*

(AKA: Munashii no Shouhei) 
*In character:*

I am a male Void NogitsunÃ© which stands at 6'1" (1854 mm) and has an average build. My usual form is anthro but my real shape is quadruped. I look like an average fox with red-orange fur except for my three tails, collar, spiked wristbands and silver glasses. My left eye colour is blood-red and the right eye is greyish-white (blind). I also have black hair when in anthro form and age is unknown but somewhere between 300-400. 
_Online on: Leviathan MUD (Server: leviathan.com, Port: 1691) as SalemFuchs, FurryMUCK as SalemFuchs, Tapestries MUCK as Salem-Fuchs, AIM/AOL as AESpresident87 (or SalemFuchs), Yahoo as SalemFuchs, ICQ as 232532621, Hotmail as SalemFuchs@hotmail.com or my phone: +1 (813) 885-1896._ 
*Out of character:*

I'm a hispanic guy (with some asian and NicaragÃ¼an characteristics because of bloodline mix) with silver glasses, sometimes wearing a collar and a fox tail, living in Tampa, Florida. My hair and eyes are a very dark brown (almost black) colour. My skin is a light golden-brown colour. I stand at about 5'7" (1702 mm) (last time I checked if I remember correctly), have an average build and was born in 1987 (31/Jan). 
_art by Salem_​

​


----------



## stripes123 (Nov 15, 2008)

*Scout (www)*

*In character:*

Scout James Arthur Teal McIntyger, a fur of no particular species, was born on a train, delivered by a little Boy Scout whose name his mother never learned. Out of gratitude, she named her son "Scout". James and Trudy McIntyger were a young couple just starting a contracting business, when they ran afoul of organized crime. Not trusting the authorities to keep them safe, they went into hiding: James hiding among friends and associates, and Trudy taking their son Scout into the wilderness to live as fauves (wild people). A fire separated Scout and Trudy when Scout was 5, with each thinking the other was dead. Trudy went back to Jim, having straightened the trouble out, and the two of them mourned their lost child, and went on to build their family anew, starting with Heather "Taffy" McIntyger, and four other children. (NB -- I am actually much more often online as Taffy than as Scout these days). Scout was brought up by an otter boy named Dennis until Scout was 15 and Dennis was 18, at which time Dennis drowned in a flood. Scout was taken in by a rich hedonistic vixen named Judith Broadfield, a millionaire heiress, and trained as her chauffeur. She was part of a small cliche of rich furs keeping fauves as "pets", and mating them at wild, orgiastic parties. Scout was close to Judith but left her at age 20 when he learned she had aborted his child as a needless "complication". Setting off on his own, he is now studying at Salmon Hat Univerity, in Columberta, unaware that his mother is alive, and he has a whole family out there somewhere... 
_Online on: FurryMUCK, Sociopolitical Ramifications and Tapestries (as Scout and Taffy); also as Islington, Clyde, Spot and Snowy on various MUCKs._ 

*Out of character:*

Scout's player was born in Canada on April 10, 1968, in Halifax, Nova Scotia. With a degree in English from the University of Toronto, and having studied animation at Sheridan College, he now pursues a career in the animation field in both classical and computer media. An amateur writer and artist since childhood, drawing furry art and writing furry stories has been his primary hobby since 1991. A barefooter as far back as he can remember, it's only been in the last few years he's been brave enough to step out barepawed in public. Rare enough, given how prejudiced North American culture is against bare feet at the moment... 
_art by Scout_​_Scout developed, independently from unci, a paw-cleaning device, called "disciple": _
_A device I made up a few years ago for the Cubslaughter world, in which, of course, people generally go barefoot and don't have shoes they can just kick off at the door. It has a rubber skirt that protects pants and dresses when the foot is inserted; it then sprays the foot with a mist of hot water; buffers scrub the fur, and then hot air dries the fur. A wonderful comfort in the winter in particular... _
_(from "Hard Sell")_​

​*Shadow Roo*


*In character:*

I'm a Roo and stand 6ft (1.829 m) weighing 180lbs (81.65 kg). My fur is brown and my eyes are light blue. My footpaws are always bare, and I like them that way, I hate shoes, they hurt my footpaws plus are very hot. I have a footpaw fetish to let you all know and I love female roos. I'm a very friendly Kangaroo. 
_Online on: __Furcadia as Shadow Roo, Shadow Dragoon or Blood Wulf, DeviantArt as Shadow Roo, Redwall MUCKas Kroova, Conker and Arflow, and Twisted Kingdoms as Roo, an Otter._ 
*Out of character:*

A little about me: I really do have a footpaw fetish. I go barepawed when I can; ground gets very hot out here in Vegas. I love drawing (still learning) and sword play, I'm not a crazy roo, like I said I'm very nice, it's true. I also love watching anime like One Piece (not the U.S. version, it sucks) and I like hanging out with my friends and play video games with them. 
_art by Dingoroo_​

​*Sketch*


*In character:*

My name is Sketch Dalmatian and I'm 20 years old. I'm an artist, and go barepawed everywhere I go!  It's such a great feeling feeling the grass and the earth on your soles. The only problem of being barepawed is the danger of sharp objects and tickling!  But I can live with it!  
*Out of character:*

My name's Angel and I'm 20 years old. I'm a furry artist from Texas.  I usually go barefoot all the time, since I feel so more refreshed and relaxed without shoes. I do mostly everything around the house without shoes, except outside work. 
_art by Sketch_​

​*Sly Phox*

*In character:*

Hello. I'm Sly Phox, I'm a 5'6" (1.676 m) 13-year-old grey husky with digitigrade dog-like footpaws, a long grey tail with a white tip, paw-like hands. I have a white belly, muzzle and throat. 
*Out of character:*

I'm a little much the same out of character, except for having grey and white fur. I'm 5'6" (1.676 m) and I'm a male. I live in Florida and I have been barepawed for a long time cause I never were shoes unless I have to (ex. school, stores), but other than those places I never wear shoes. 
​*SnowulfHope*


*In character:*

A female Arctic Wolf with green eyes, not anthropomorphic, just normal-looking, with a pink hoop earring in one ear. Sometimes though, a female cheetah, also not anthropomorphic, with blue eyes. 
_Online on: __FurryMUCK, Sociopolitical Ramifications, Dreamshift, AIM (annabelle4226), Yahoo (foxwolf_3 or dragonballz_bulma), ICQ: 130655281. _
*Out of character:*

Female with short brown hair, blue eyes and glasses. I live in Huntsville, AL and attend Grissom High. I am a therianthrope, my were sides are the same as my furry sides, so I'm never really "out of character". My favorite foods are pizza and oreos and I love plushies and anime. I always walk barepawed, except for in stores and stuff, because it's sooo hard to walk digitigrade in shoes! 
Furry code: FCW[Arctic Wolf]p6ads/FH6a A+ C D+ H+++ M++ P+++ R T+++ W Z Sf RLLW/VM a? cal+++ !d e* f+++ h+ i++ j++ p++ sf# 
​*Sonique (www)*

*In character:*

Sonique is a Snow Leopard! Now anyway. She used to be a Vixen long ago before she got @snowmeowed by her mate on SPR. Silly story really. Her story of how she came to be where she is now, is a short one. Basically, when she was 10 years old, and an odd looking albino vixen, her village up beyond the treeline got burnt down by who? She doesn't know. With her village gone, she has no reason to stay there anymore. It wasn't hard for her to leave considering she was mainly an outcast there due to her white fur. She wondered around, mainly south by southeast, exploring. She met just a few other villages on the way, being unlucky to have really found much intelligent life, before she ran into SPR.. 10 years later, at the age of 20. To begin with, she spoke perfect english, not knowing about slang until she met quite a few people on SPR. She is now corrupted! And my personal furry. ;> 
_Online on: Sociopolitical Ramifications, FluffMuck and Timescapes._ 
*Out of character:*

Yes, Sonique is close to my real name, it is no coincidence. I was born in Northern Ontario in 1978 (yay), still living in Northern Ontario, but hoping to move elsewhere to study Classical and Computer animation, possibly at Sheridan, but possibly somewhere else too. I am a commissioned furry artist, and a still learning artist. I specialize in animals of all kinds and always have been. If you want to see my art, please visit my site at http://members.xoom.com/snowmeow/, and I welcome any comments, or suggestions, good or bad about my art. I mostly go around barepawed, except in the coldcold Canadian winters... 
_art by Sonique_​

​*Soulfire*

*In character:*

Soulfire is a folf (fox/wolf), and a reflection of different aspects of my own personality...He is my personal fur and looks basically the same as I do, 5'11" (1.8 m), 150 lbs (68 kg), with a lean and lightly muscular build. Well, he has more fur than I do, and those nice ears and a tail...But that's nitpicking. Has never been spotted with footwear. 
_Online: You can find him on FurryMUCK, very rarely._ 
*Out of character:*

Like the character, less fur, etc ... I had no idea there were others who went barefoot often, much less other furs who did so. It's a pleasant surprise as well! Currently in college, I've started to gain a little of a reputation for going to class with in a kimono or martial arts uniform, using a walking stick, and wearing no shoes, even up to the point of just above freezing weather. And I've built up some pads too, having to dodge so much glass and stuff ... College students are messy. I'm currently in central Illinois, at the University of Illinois, C-U. My views on the societal issues involving bare paws are that people are far too uptight about the body ... I'm very comfortable about nudity, etc, and never like to coop myself up in tight, restrictive clothing or footwear. I'd consider myself an expert in the freepaws sense, as I've jogged through deep forest barefoot on more than one occation, and beestings on my feet don't even bother me much anymore. 
​*Spiritwolf (www)*


*In character:*

Before you stands a 6'2 male anthropomorphic Wolf. From the looks he seems like a gentle furson almost in his twenties. One of the first things that you notice about him is that he is scanning the area for any furs that might need help. His large fluffy ears jut from his head and twist in the direction of noise. His ears are always sticking up with tufts of fur poking from them. He has muzzle length pillbox-red hair which he occasionally sweeps to one side, out of his eyes. His baby blue eyes sparkle from the light in the room. He has many sharp fangs in his mouth. As you examine his body you see that he is well built but not buff like most others. His arms make it look like he can at least lift over two hundred pounds. As you look at his fur coat you notice that he is almost completely covered in grey from head to toe. His top part of his chest starts with some white fur that stretches down past his stomach to his groin area. He is currently wearing an ankle-length leather coat over a black two piece suit, which he keeps immaculately clean. Over his shoulder is his document bag, a light brown shade of leather. The collar on his coat is quite large, not the same as his more casual leather coat which has a much smaller collar. Although Spirit is in full formal dress his footpaws are still bare of course. He smiles and nods to you when he sees you looking. 
Furry code: FCWw3admrsw A+ C- D+ H+++ M++++ P+++ R+ T+++ W>++++ Z Sm+++ RLU a- cbdln+++ d--- e->+++ f++++ h*>++ iwf+++ j+ p sm-- 
_Online on:_ Hindsight MUCK (Spiritwolf), Furscape MUCK (Spiritwolf), Yahoo! messenger (spiritchasergreywulf), ICQ (213399037), MSN Messenger (tagyourself@hotmail.com) and AIM (spiritchasergw). 
*Out of character:*

[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']Hya! I am a human male from the UK whose main interests are sketching, walking BP, HTML, running my MUCK and being on others, poetry and helping other furs. I have several websites (most of which REALLY need updating) and I spend a lot of my time working on those or my MUCK. I go BP wherever I can. 
[/FONT]


----------



## stripes123 (Nov 15, 2008)

*Squibb Squirrel (www)*


*In character:*

Squibb Squirrel is a 1.85m tall anthropomorphic eurasian red squirrel with brown eyes, ear tufts and the typical fluffy tail. He mostly wears a shirt and blue dungarees. Shoes? Oh no! Rodents have distinctive toes with claws to climb, no shoes would fit with these footpaws. But Squibb would walk bare-pawed anyway, because he likes touching the environment with his hands and feet. Squibb is a furry artist and lives in a world very similar to ours. 
_Online on: FurNet #wolfsrudel, ICQ 101790403._
*Out of character:*

Robert Korschofski, born on December 7th, 1971 in Berlin, Germany. At the age of twelve something in me started becoming furry. At the same time I began doing furry artwork where my characters usually walk bare-pawed. I think this is more realistic, and footpaws are cute somehow. So don't hide these! In 1997 I discovered the so-called furry fandom. And I noticed that many of these people like being bare-pawed! And well... really, Squibb's character is absolutely me! 

_art by Squibb Squirrel_​ 



*Striker*


*In character:*

A noble and wise cheetah. A true leader. 
*Out of character:*

About the same, except human. You can see me roaming the pasture at home in Appinuse county, IA. Barepawed, of course. 



Shadow Nightstalker


In Character
My name is Shadow Nightstalker Iâ€™m a male wolf and I am 6â€™1 feet tall weighing 120 lbs. My fur is grey/white/brown. My tail is 2.7-3.0 feet long. My eyes are yellow. I like going bare pawed often. In the summer I like going for long walks in the forest looking at all the beautiful scenery. It gives me a chance to think and relax. 

Out of Character
My name is Shawn I live in Ontario. I do like to go for long walks in the forest in the summer since the winters here are so cold. I like to go bare pawed as often as possible. I like fixing cars and computers. I also like playing video games but not as often as I use to. I am just starting to get into drawing furry art(tame). 
You can contact me on my e-mail: stripes1791@yahoo.com or on face book 



*Taiho*

*In character:*

Taiho is a 6'2" tall, bipedal, digitigrade morph, his genetics are approximately 1/2 wolf, 1/4 St. Bernard, 1/4 English Bulldog (with a little bit of rottweiler in the mix somewhere). His fur is mostly reddish-brown with occasional white patches, but his belly is solid white. He writes songs, HTML, poetry, and short stories. He attends college and is working toward a mathematics degree, but that is just something to do to pass the time until he can make up his mind whether or not to go into aeronautical engineering. He works in the radio industry, as part of a broadcast network that includes four different radio stations. He never trusts anyone at first impression, and his emotions seem very withdrawn at first, but if anyone manages to earn his trust, they find him to be a kind friend, willing to do almost anything to help his friends. His looks are average, but he is a great listener, and can be trusted with any secret. 
_Online on: ICQ: 17580416._
*Out of character:*

In real life, "Taiho" (not his human name) is identical to all of the above stats (except for the stuff about being a canid morph.) Instead, the real-life Taiho thinks that he might simply be a canid sentience trapped in a human body, with hybrid emotions, but he is not totally sure what to think, so he is currently "soul-searching" and re-evaluating himself to find more answers as to who and what he really is. All day long, he walks around barefoot as much as possible, but when he has to go to shopping, he has to wear shoes. Stores do not usually allow him to walk around barefoot. 

*Tallon T-wolf*


*Out of character:*

My name is Tallon T-wolf, and i'm a 6'1" (1854 mm) grey timber wolf with yellow eyes, grey fur, white belly, and white tipped ears with a white tipped tail. I enjoy the wilderness, hiking trips, just about anything to do outside. I always go barepawed and i can't wear shoes anyway! I usually wear a pair of khaki pants and an occasional T-shirt, cold or hot weather. Throw me a dog biscuit and i'll be your friend forever! I'm a beginner barepawer, but i think by now i've reached intermediate... oh well. 
_Online on: __AIM: dynamitewolf11_ 
*Out of character:*

Well. out of character i'm basically the same, besides having grey and white fur. I currently live in Columbia, South carolina and go barepawed whenever possible. It's hard to go barepawed when i have school, errands to run, its really anoying. but as soon as i get home i'll take of my shoes and most likely go into the woods behind my house. I love wolves, so i would love to meet other wolves or any other furs at all. I'm also a beginner furry artist, so if you are interested in any art, i'll draw anything you want, just contact me. 


*Tarkik (www)*


*In character:*

I am 5'10" (1.778 m) at age 17. I don't like to wear shoes unless I go out with my family. I am very protectove of my wife Fix, and son Nightwing. And I do take pride in my piercings. Can't really care less what the humans think seeing that they killed my mother. The only other family I have left is my sister Endurian. I am half angel and half devil wolf. Angel on my mom's side and devil on my dad's. 
*Out of character:*

I am 5'10" (1.778 m) and i really don't like to wear shoes either. All they do is get in my way when i am at the computer desk. But I do wear shoes most of the time. I like to play video games and hang out with friends. 


*Thygrrr (www)*

*In character:*

Before you stands a grown amur tiger, the largest of all the feline predators. The calm expression on his face emanates a faint aura of arrogance, yet still his dark azure eyes sparkle with mischief, and a distinct will to explore and discover new worlds. Looking at his strong legs and paws, you can tell that he has been around for some time, travelling for years, maybe, still eager to find new places to be and new adventures to live through. 
Is he a storyteller? 
Occasionally, the cat shows his teeth, smiling with an adventurous grin - maybe something amusing crossed his mind, or maybe he is just fond of something that lay concealed to others, deep down in his memories. Blinking every now and then, he seems to stand still like a rock, then again, unrest seems to surge through his limbs, causing his muscles to ripple faintly under his warm fur coat. 
Oh yes - his fur! 
You see it is not quite of the tawny tiger-color, but of a richer, somewhat darker shade, almost crimson red when seen in the blue early morning light. Still definitely a tiger's coat, the crimson hue in his fur gives an exotic touch to the appearance of this otherwise plain-looking feline. Mingling with his bright white undercoat, his reddish fur appears to paint little muddy whirlpools into the white river of fur that seemingly cascades down his throat and along his belly in gentle waves. Only occasionally interrupted by a thick black stripe, Thygrrr's undercoat is apparently very soft, and almost glows in contrast to his overcoat, which almost appears like frozen blood ground against the pure white fur. Your eyes' scrutiny meets his long tail, regularly striped in dark black, and tipped with a small blotch of white fur, as if added by mother nature for contrast. The large tiger's head, which is framed by long whiskers, is supported by a strong neck and shoulders, though these features are normal among tigers. Despite his natural strength, the barely noticeable smile on his face tells you that he does not mean danger to most others. Steadily, Thygrrr's breath paints misty clouds into the crisp air, occasionally taking bizarre shapes when he turns his head to look around or to pick up a scent. 
_Online on: Furscape (as Zalthers)_
*Out of character:*

Male, 22 years of age, 190cm [6'3"], blue/gray eyes [mood dependent], short blonde hair, a little overwheight, wide shoulders, can be encountered bare-pawed, and chuffs or meows occasionally. Living in Bonn, Germany.
Certainly people stare at me at time when they see me in public places - standing in line at the bank or a cinema - without shoes on my paws. It's not customary in western society, and this is why sometimes, I'm considered a freak. But as a matter of fact, the more freaky component of my being is the scientific computer-geek who barely leads what one might call a "real life". Thus, as a counterweight to the highly technocratic content of my studies and everyday life, I am furry, spiritual as can be at times, and the bare-pawedness really is just one element of that, the part which I use to show my "Hippie Nature" to the rest of the world - others might wear long hair, body piercings, tattoos or fursuits, and I wear no shoes to accomplush this effect of positive identification as an "alternative Lifestyler". Sure, bare-pawedness has a number of advantages; but actually I really enjoy just the extra bit of freedom it entails, as well as the fact that I really have something to show off in public - my cute paws  


*Tigi Irah Rangama*


*In character:*

Tigi Rangama is an anthromorphic Tiger with orange fure along his arms, legs, back, tail and face and black stripes along most of his body. along his chest and muzzle his fur is a light tan color. He walks both barepawed and digitigrade, and he wears tight blue knee long pants and a red sash. He is an ex-assassin and a master martial artist. His nickname is Black Tiger, due to his style as an assassin. he is 24 years of age. 
_Online on: Furcadia and Yahoo Chat_
*Out of character:*

Personality wise, I am very similar to my IC self...I like most people, but I know how and when to be serious... and I dont dress like Tigi... but I do like to go barepawed and digitigrade like him.


----------



## stripes123 (Nov 15, 2008)

*Tiglon Katz*


*In character:*

I'm an anthropomorphic tiger who always goes barefoot, unless he is out in the woods, where there are a lot of places where his footpads can get punctured. I would love to meet fellow tigers or fellow anthropomorphic tigers. 
_Online on: ICQ: 126555620, Mrrshan A.F., FurryMUCK, SolarMOO and Writers of D'ni._ 
*Out of character:*

My real name is Hugh Sittig. I live in Utah. I LOVE felines. I am a beginner Barepawer. If you want me to draw you or any of your friends, feel absolutely free to send me a detailed description of your character. It will not take me very long, and it is of absolutely no cost. 
_art by Tiglon Katz_​

​*TR Wolf (www)*


*In character:*

A young anthro grey wolf with bright eyes and a fun smile, wears normal clothing, has a silver anklet on the left ankle and a gold earstud in the left ear, he also always wears a necklace of a blocky red 'R' in a gold circle. His strong green eyes stand out the most. He's a lot of fun, as he's lively and outgoing and has a very theatrical flair. He is always happy to make new friends. Mated to Squire, a snow leopard. 
_Online on: AIM: TRWoif, ICQ: 76683556, Furnet: TR_Wolf (#NorthUKFurs and #UK), Yahoo: tr_wuff, MSN: Rimsy@hotmail.com, Furcadia: TR-Wolf _
*Out of character:*

19 year old male living in Northern England. Only wears shoes on going out, will spend most time indoors barefoot out of comfort above most reasons. He also has an interest in paws on somewhat of a more intimate way but we wont go into that  He is as in character, very outgoing and fun, and always willing to make new friends. He's very tactile and theatrical, has a strong interest in musical theatre, and is happily mated to his boyfriend Squire  
Both in and out of character has a preference to clean, nicely kept feet with short claws. Pride in appearance of feet should be high ^_^ 

​*Toma (www)*


unci is a four-legged snow leopard, mostly like any normal snow leopard, with big blue eyes, very soft white fur with grey and black spots and a long tail. He mostly pads around on four paws, but can also stand on hys hindlegs. He is a fluff, i e it is impossible to find out hys sex without getting _too_ close. He doesn't wear any clothes, being well enough protected from hys fur. 
_Online on: various MUCKs, most frequently FurryMUCK and Furscape, as well as FurNet. If you can't catch hym, please send e-mail to unci@tigerden.com. and TigerMUCK._ 
*Out of character:*

unci's player, born 1970, lives in central Europe. He sometimes draws furry pictures. unci discovered the joys of barepawing when finding out about the furry community in 1993. He often enjoys going barefoot if the temperatures are above 5 Â°C - but sometimes even in snow, if it's sunny and the snow is soft. A pleasure like licking ice cream.  He also loves barefoot mountain hiking. 
_art by unci_​

​*Vektuz*

*In character:*

Vektuz is a mottled grey lynxcat with spectacles and a vest of pockets... walking around SPR quite often. Friendly and usually in a good mood of course! Shoes? What are shoes? 
_Online on: Sociopolitical Ramifications and FurryMUCK._ 
*Out of character:*

I come originally from South Africa, where barepawing it is completely acceptable, unlike America where I am now, where it seems to be considered bad to go barepawed! But who cares, I do it anyway, heh. Whenever possible unless I would harm my feet. Currently studying at College, with years and years of experience in computers but needing the documents to prove it  
_art by Vektuz_​

​*Willis Gemini*


*In character:*

Hi my name is Willis Gemini, im a male 1.753 m Red/white/black Anthro Fox who is 17 years of age, currently living in st. alberta, canada. I have digitigrade hindpaws, a bushy tail and very paw like hands. I'm fun loving and always ready for a laugh and also im a Brit. 
_Online on: __Msn (Gun_Sniper14 at hotmail.com), AOL (LW FireFox), Yahoo (Cornaria2003) and Furnet (Willis The Fox)._ 
*Out of Character:*

I'm simply the same as my in character except the fact i'm (sadly not) an Anthro. I enjoy going barepawed in the summer when it has been raining, but the winter is definetly out (-30 burns). I enjoy walking everywhere and anywhere. 

​*Wolf Who Runs with the Shadows*


*In character:*

Wolf Who Runs with the Shadows has another name that only a select few will know. He is a wild native werewolf roaming the forests. Although he appears fierce and savage in nature, in reality he is a kind gentle wolf whom enjoys the simple things in life. He enjoys being around friends and is fiercely loyal to them. He is also a lone wolf and he wanders a lot, but will always help out those in need. A rather wild creature and a free spirit, he wears as little clothing as possible - usually seen only in a loincloth if anything at all. Being a sensual and spiritual creature, he absolutely HATES any form of footwear as they rob him of the feel of the earth beneath his bare paws. To him, shoes are chew toys - and why would anyone wear chew toys on their feet? If he knows you well enough and knows you wont mind, he will psychically remove the shoes from a friends feet, sometimes ripping them to shreds as he believes the earth was meant for bare paws and not shoes. 
*Out of character:*

IRL, I am much like my character in terms of being sensual and spiritual. I am a Christen whom enjoys the simple pleasure of going barefoot where ever and when ever I can. Its very important to me as I feel more connected with my environment when shoeless. If you meet me at a con, chances are you will see me walking barefoot. My biggest gripe is how badly the American society seems to oppress those of us that love going barefoot - especially after Sept 11. It's silly and wrong. Living in NY doesnâ€™t help either, but I have been able to do it a little. I love talking with others and would love to meet up with another barepawed fur (or any for that matter! Can never have too many friends!). Please, if you are in the NYC area and enjoy going barefoot- email me.  

​*Xandri*


*In character:*

Xandri is a tiny fae, about 9 inches tall and not weighing more than a few ounces. Her waist-length hair flows down her back, a stream of pale violet swaying behind her. Her skin is smooth and pearlescent in color. She has high cheekbones and full soft lips, stained burgundy. Her large deep-violet eyes twinkle with mischief. She is gifted with soft, arched brows and long lashes. Her delicate pointed ears are pierced numerous times and decorated in hoops and studs of various sizes. A thick platinum ring pierces her left brow. Her neck is slim, pale, her shoulders narrow. 
She wears a short top and skirt that consists of layers of pastel colored sheer fabric. Each layer is cut differently and creates an irregular hemline. She wears several layers, thus keeping her modesty. Her arms move self-consciously over the smooth skin of her exposed belly, as if to cover herself. Over her navel is a large intricate tattoo, a mesh of exotic symbols in violet and navy blue that seem to be entwined by green to cover herself. Over her navel is a large intricate tattoo, a mesh of exotic symbols in violet and navy blue that seem to be entwined by green vines. Her legs are slim and strong; her feet are always bare, around her left ankle are dozens of thin silver chains. A flame dragon tattoo wraps around her other ankle; its ruby red eyes almost appear to be peering forth. Large wispy gossamer wings flutter gently behind her, ready to zoom into action should she be frightened or startled, providing her a quick escape. 
With an impish, yet timid smile she looks away, slightly nibbling at her lower lip as a lock of hair slips down over her eyes. She reaches up and sweeps it back behind an ear and glances about curiously. In the next moment she is lost in thought, observing someone or something, almost oblivious to the world around her. 
_Online on: FurryMUCK (Say hello and check out her larger form)_ 
*Out of character:*

I like to keep my RL rather private, but I share much about myself with friends that I trust. I am a lot like Xandri, playful and silly. I am female and I live in California. I have been barefoot for most of my life so it has never been a big deal to me since it feels natural. I would go barefoot everywhere were it not deemed "inappropriate" in most public places that I unfortunately have to venture to from time to time. I find joy in wandering about shoeless, feeling the grass under my toes, the cool tiles, warm concrete and mud, mmmm. Yummy. And yes, you can go barefoot and still have pretty feet. 
_art by Onyx_​

​*Yukai Kitsune (www)*


*In character:*

Hi all the names Yukai Kitsune aka Happy fox! ^_^ i'm 18, 5'8" (1.727 m) European fox with rusty red fur and a white trim going down my neck and onto my chest. 
_Online on: Yahoo! as sk8rfox2003, MSN as GROUNDZER0VOCALS_ 
*Out of character:*

Jeez! i forgot who this guy was! the names Sam i am currently doing a computer course in the UK (sooo much fun) I try to be barepawed as often as possible, but i have to watch around town (broken glass and stuff >_<) i'm also into anime and punk music. 
_art by Yukai Kitsune_​

​*Zangami*


*In character:*

My name is Zangami, I'm a 15 year old albino Cheeta (One of a kind!) I really don't have much experience with magic, but i know I'm capable of a little... I like to run, and have a great time running races. Most of the time I seem a little... well, strange. That's usually just because I'm really hyper, I feel that joking your way through life is a great way to go! I'm about 1.60 m (5'3") and pretty skinny (not too skinny!) with pretty pink hair, white fur with pink spots and pretty pink eyes. 
_Online on: __Furcadia; AIM: Zangami or Anti13_ 
*Out of character:*

I'm from Texas in the USA and I love to RP and draw, i _unfortunately_ don't have a scanner, so no piccys of Zana. I am bare-pawed for a few months now, even though there are just some places I can't go without shoes (such as school). 
​


----------



## stripes123 (Nov 15, 2008)

*zero*


*In character:*

my character is named zero, he's based on my story called red earth. this is his true form. he's half red earthen and half human. the red earthens live in earth now, they look like humans and lost their memories because zero's mother, the goddess of red earth, erased their memories and turned them human after the red earthens and humans fought against each other. the red earthens have mutant powers like the x-men. zero and his friends known as c.o.r.e and k.o.t.c.o.r.e and f.o.t.c.o.r.e must protect ten gems from evil or the two worlds will connect once again and armageddon will come. 
*Out of character:*

[FONT='Times New Roman','serif']i'm 20 years old, i was born in 1984. i was born in huntington, west virginia. i have been drawing all my life; my art heroes are commander mark and my older brother chad. i have a large family. i now live in huntington, west virginia. i'm working on putting my story on the web and do a web comic. which should be sometime in 2005 just maybe. 
[/FONT]


----------



## stripes123 (Nov 15, 2008)

post info on your character and his/her life and (your own if you want)


----------



## Aden (Nov 16, 2008)

Holy shit tl;dr. My god.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 16, 2008)

"Gnome"- me, but with a covering of fur,and a anthropomorphic bone structure (norwegian forest cat / lynx). Ah, and with occult/magical (anti-wiccan) super powers...sometimes. Plus what it says about "me".

"Me IRL" - starving artist, married for one year now. My mind is drowned in anthropology ethnobotany,  mythology, gnosticism transformers (plastic crack), celtic folklore, art ect, ect. And i love me hookah.
i am 6 foot 5 inches , dark brown to black hair, brown eyes, non muscular avrage to thin. Often stempunked.


----------



## Inices (Nov 16, 2008)

... Yeah, maybe it would've been better if this topic had a purpose. If you were gonna write all that stuff you could've just posted it on FA and linked it here instead of... Well, now I'm confused.


----------



## Giorgio Gabriel (Nov 16, 2008)

Christian, Barefoot furries?

Is this some sort of new fetish?


----------



## Azure (Nov 16, 2008)

Aden said:


> Holy shit tl;dr. My god.


Is that what God looks like?


----------



## Poetigress (Nov 18, 2008)

I believe this text was all taken from some website, as my husband is on that list, and his descriptions are somewhat out of date.

I don't get the point of posting it, though.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2008)

i tink OP wants to know what differences we may have between our real life and our "furrsonalitys"

...which i think would be obvious..


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 18, 2008)

*WHAT THE SHIT TACO IS GOING ON HERE!!!!*


----------



## Poetigress (Nov 18, 2008)

Gnome said:


> i tink OP wants to know what differences we may have between our real life and our "furrsonalitys"



Sooo.... they should ask that question, then, instead of ganking a wall of text from some old page and posting it with no explanation whatsoever. *shakes head* Okay.  I guess I missed the "post info about your life" part hidden there at the end.

In that case, my answer is that there is no difference.  A fursona is just a mask to me, not a character or a reason to develop some new personality.  *shrug*


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2008)

> WHAT THE SHIT TACO IS GOING ON HERE!!!!


ah that made me laugh ^___^


----------



## Runeaddyste (Nov 18, 2008)

*Runesiph Adamant Stephenson - Character*

Hi, you're friendly neighborhood Draolf here. I'm 6ft 4in in height, my tail is 3ft 7in and my wingspan is (from one end of wing to the end of the other wing) 7ft. I love to fly around and see people having fun and enjoying themselves. If i see anyone doing anything wrong, I'll grab my Glaive and cleave them in twine <(-w-)^{heh heh heh). I am fun loving and adventurous as well as mighty intelligent.

*Stephen Mathew Peter Campbell - Real life*

Hi, i'm your friendly neighborhood zone-runner. I'm 6ft 3in in height and i have a 36 in waist. I love to run around... i guess the nearest thing to it would be... Mirror's Edge style (though i started doing it 4 years ago). If i see anyone in trouble, i try to help out as much as i can, but it turns to me getting my arse handed to me (>-o-<) {waaaa!) I'm fun loving and adventureous and tend to have some intelligent input into a conversation.


----------



## eternal_flare (Nov 18, 2008)

Awww....tldl; sorry...but that would be interesting to read though...


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 18, 2008)

Gnome said:


> ah that made me laugh ^___^


 
I'm just doing my job sir :3


----------

